# Florida gun purchase



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Can a non resident purchase a handgun in Florida ?

Could a non resident with a Florida ccw permit purchase a handgun in Florida ?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Call any gun shop in Florida and ask.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Call any gun shop in Florida and ask.


Going down to Fla. next month.
Signed up for the necessary class to qualify and apply for a Fla.CCW permit.
Been looking online, phone call might be the answer


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

My shop transfers rifles to non-Florida residents all the time.

I am not sure about handguns. We don't deal in handguns, just AR15's.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A Federally licensed dealer can only transfer a handgun to a resident of the state where the dealer premises are located. Long guns are different; they can be sold to non-residents under certain circumstances.

The only legal way to buy a handgun from an out-of-state dealer (or resident of another state) is to pay for it, then have it shipped to a licensed dealer in your state of legal residence, then go do the normal purchase paperwork at your in-state dealer and pick it up.

For more info, read all the questions and answers at this link:

ATF Online - Firearms - Frequently Asked Questions - Unlicensed Persons


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^^ That's the correct answer and is Federal so every state is the same,shy of those that allow local ordnances to screw things up.


----------

